# Precision Rifle



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, I started a new thread instead of posting on the "Dead Center" thread. I received an email yesterday from Precision Rifle, and they have a 20% sale going on and I think free shipping to the US. If you want to try these bullets out, here is an opportunity at a lower cost. 


I for one love the accuracy they give me! I have yet had the chance to see what they do on an animal. Maybe this year!


----------

